# Anyone from Northern Ireland having DIUI?



## Shininglight. (Aug 3, 2008)

Just wanting to seek some friends in same situation.  Dh has Azoospermis and our next step is diui.  Seeking Supportxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hiya Allison74,

Hello and welcome to FF!!  

I also need DS for the same reason.  I am currently on a break from treatment at the moment but I will be having DIUI in the new year.  I have had three cycles of DIVF, first one got my BFP but unfortunately lost it at 7 weeks  .  Other two cycles failed  .  We are going to try IUI, I know its a step backwards from IVF but I have been under a lot of stress lately and I think IUI would be a lot less stressful (all treatment is stressful) on me.

If you want a chat you can pm me anytime and I will help as best I can!

Good luck

Tattie xoxo


----------

